# She has eyes!



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

The day finally came Sophie got her trim. We both are loving it! It has made a huge difference in how she sees. She stares at me, we played tennis ball and she bolted right after it and got it everytime. With her hair before she would take off in a different direction and have to hunt and hunt for it. She has been staring at things, birds etc and watching them go. Plus I love seeing her beautiful eyes. It has to feel so good to her to not be hiding behind that hair and to see clearly now, I just wish I could have done this for my Hallie.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

My wife insists that Benjy was happier after we trimmed his eyes. These dogs are supposed to be so interactive and expressive. We felt the hair put up a wall between us. They communicate so well with their eyes. And he seemed more accurate with his games.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree I have sure seen a huge difference in Sophie today. It's almost like she is in a new world staring at things. And extra playful. Plus it's so wonderful to see their eyes.


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Look at those beautiful eyes. Sophie is so cute.


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

So happy for you and Sophie!! 
We are dealing with the same and I'm going to take her to a groomer I've carefully selected this week. I finally gave in a trimmed a tiny bit that was almost completely cover her vision. We were so thrilled to see her eyes too! Plus her spaying will be coming soon so I want her coat to be a little bit trimmed. I hope we have the great results that you did! I may bring this photo of Sophie to show the groomer!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Melissa it's so funny every time I look at her she is just staring at me. I love seeing those eyes. The only thing I miss at all is her big white curls on her head now they look frosty but still cute <3


Tami I am sure you and Mia will love the trim as much as we do! Good for you to have done some trimming yourself, I would have earlier but had to wait until after the shows this weekend. I knew it would make a big difference in how she sees too but didn't expect as big a change as it is. We played with bubbles before, she really didn't chase any until one about hit her on the head. Today she was racing around chasing all of them. Can't wait to see pics of Mia trimmed!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Yes, I agree their eyes are beautiful - very expressive as mentioned before - they tell a lot.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I was late one time in getting Willow groomed and her hair was starting to fall over her eyes. It actually made her look like she was grumpy! I couldn't believe the difference after she got groomed and we could see her eyes. She looked so much better and seemed happier. They have such beautiful, expressive eyes.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Soooo cute.

I've only had Lola for a month. I'm not sure what her eyes look like  Hoping to grow her hair out, but I do think we're both missing out while it grows.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sophie does have beautiful eyes. How wonderful.
Her muzzle is so cute too.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I love seeing the eyes too. Eyes are my favorite thing to paint. I am having so much fun watching Sophie watch things she didn't before. She even lay and watched the TV for the longest time today. I don't know if it is because of her new haircut but this is pretty much what she's been doing all day today. LOL. She was on energizer mode she's hilarious she's still awake now chewing on a bully.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures!!! Sophie the energizer puppy! :biggrin1:


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

If I trim my eyebrows, will I be energized too? --Jeff


----------



## kimby975 (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG, these photos are amazing! Sophie is literally flying in energizer mode! :whoo:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> If I trim my eyebrows, will I be energized too? --Jeff


:eyebrows:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee - you take the best pictures! How do you get pictures like that without blurring?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL Jeff I don't know but I think you should try it and report back, we can all benefit if it works. 

Thanks all I see though are the blurry spots  I do photo shoots of horses and dogs etc a lot so have a pretty fast camera. If you and Willow are ever down this way you should stop in and the girls can play in the back yard and I'll get some shots of them!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> If you and Willow are ever down this way you should stop in and the girls can play in the back yard and I'll get some shots of them!


Thank you for the invitation. Wouldn't that be fun! We probably would not be down your way, but I'll keep it in the back of my mind just in case. I would love to get some pictures like you have of Sophie! They are beautiful.


----------

